# Problem beim versenden von E-Mails



## nikobell (30. Okt. 2013)

Hallo,

bekomme hin und wieder beim versenden von E-Mails Fehlermeldungen mit der Folge, dass die E-Mail nicht zugestellt werden kann.

Beispiel Arcor:

Habe eine E-Mail Adresse als Weiterleitung in ISPconfig eingerichtet. Sende Ich an diese Adresse ein Mail bekomme ich von Arcor folgendes zurück.

Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=acor.de type=AAAA: Host found but no data record of requested type

Reporting-MTA: dns; server
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 52C1B12E1ED6
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; meine Mailadresse
Arrival-Date: Wed, 30 Oct 2013 11:09:41 +0100 (CET)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; Weiterleitungsadresse-Wohin
Original-Recipient: rfc822;Weiterleitungs-email
Action: failed
Status: 5.4.4
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=acor.de type=AAAA: Host found but no data record of requested type

Was kann das sein?

Vielen Dank für einen Tipp, wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann.


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2013)

Scheint ein Problem mit der ipv6 DNS Auflösung zu sein. Die einfachste Lösung ist es IPv6 in postfix erstmal zu deaktivieren.

in main.cf:

inet_protocols = ipv4


----------



## nikobell (30. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Till,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Leider löst diese Einstellung in der main.cf von Postfix nicht das Problem. Wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein.

Habe nach den Änderungen des Postfix auch neu gestartet.

Woran kann das Problem denn noch liegen?


----------



## nowayback (30. Okt. 2013)

Prüf mal ob da wirklich a*r*cor in der weiterleitung steht und nicht acor ;-)


----------



## nikobell (31. Okt. 2013)

Mensch, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. nowayback, das Problem ist gelöst. Habe die Weiterleitungsadresse auf arcor.de geändert.

Vielen lieben Dank. Was kann ich sagen.


----------



## nowayback (31. Okt. 2013)

kein ding  Wünschen nun eine ruhige nacht und nicht so viel stress wie bei uns


----------

